# Experienced igcse biology/science teacher-looking for vacancy in international school



## gowutheo

Hi folks,
I am planning to relocate to nz first as a tourist and look for a teaching position as BIOLOGY OR SCIENCE TEACHER.
I hold a degree in biology and TESOL. 7 Yrs teaching experience.
What are my chances in finding a teaching job in nz?.
Is it extremely difficult?.
Any experiences?


----------



## wyzandrea

What did you learn in your university on BIOLOGY OR SCIENCE, because we are specialized in the animal disease models. Are you well in?


----------

